# Google to buy Motorola



## BRANDONCUTLIP (Sep 6, 2011)

so with motorola being bought by google, what do you think thats gonna do for our phones? think we'll be seeing any unlocked bootloaders? it would be nice for them to get rid of this burden that motorola put on us in the first place...


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

BRANDONCUTLIP said:


> so with motorola being bought by google, what do you think thats gonna do for our phones? think we'll be seeing any unlocked bootloaders? it would be nice for them to get rid of this burden that motorola put on us in the first place...


This is old news, google already owns motorola mobility


----------



## BRANDONCUTLIP (Sep 6, 2011)

my bad. google news was talking about it and saying the sale would go through in 2012, so i just assumed. and you know what happens when you assume...

by the way, big fan of your work. hoping and praying for some hdmi out, but i'll take what i can get. looking forward to your next update


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup, first remember reading about it like 4-5 months ago. Probably recent news because they finally settled on a buying date.

Last I heard Google was saying they weren't going to mess with the hardware end because they don't want to be in competition with the other OEMs. It was mostly a purchase to back themselves up in patent lawsuits since Apple has been trying to sue the pants of Google for ages for patent infringement.

With that being said, I would love Google to do a bit of work on the hardware end. The only reason I buy Moto products is they are just so damn solid, I've done things to my X and other old Moto phones I've had that would just destroy a lesser product (including swimming with it in my pocket and at one point it being left in a snow bank overnight, THEN ran over by a dozer plowing snow the next day, and dropping it in my dog's water bowl - not all on my X but other old Moto phones I've had as well) A bit of rice treatment (or in the case of the dozer the outside screen was busted but the innards were still intact - old flip Moto I had about 8 years ago) and they were good to go.

However, with the encrypted bootloader I am well thinking of jumping ship for my next upgrade. Ever since I upgraded to my first Blackberry a long time ago I've learned to baby my phone, rather than being rough on it like I used to. So I don't need the durability I once did. However, if Google decided to get their hands a bit dirty on the Moto end, maybe make them unencrypt their bootloader, or even get a hand in making blur so it feels more like a Google Experience device, then I would really quite think of sticking with Moto. But there is no indication of that so far, as from what I've read.


----------



## BRANDONCUTLIP (Sep 6, 2011)

i hear ya. i'm all for the transition to the g-nex, but it would be nice to see motorola with some unlocked bl's. i would definitely make the switch back, because motorola has been very dependable to me too. i guess we'll see how the next year plays out


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> This is old news, google already owns motorola mobility


No...? Yes, this is old news, but the deal isn't finalized yet. Hell, they just got stockholder approval like last week. Now they're waiting on DOJ approval and stuff.

And guys, the DX hit EOL, I believe. So this means nothing for us.


----------

